# Tomcat Realm - Servlet als <form-login-page>



## heffernan (12. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

habe entsprechend der Anleitung auf der Jakartaseite einen Loginbereich vor mein Webprojekt gesetzt. Der Login funktioniert mit einer JSP wunderbar. Allerdings werden im gesamten Projekt nur Servlets verwendet (ich mags auch nicht, ist aber Vorgabe  ) und nun möchte ich auch ein Servlet verwenden um den Login zu realisieren.

<form-login-page>
/jsp/login.jsp
</form-login-page>

in der web.xml soll entsprechend angepasst werden.

Direktpfad zur JavaDatei im src. Ordner oder aber im classes Ordner scheint nicht zu funktionieren, da der Zugriff darauf ja durch den Container gesperrt ist, sofern man nicht eingelogt ist.

Weiß jemand Rat?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## flower1800 (27. Jul 2008)

8a0ujr hdhfdhfd hdfh dfhfdhht5erhgbh fdhfh hfdhfd 7654 rfdghdfrgh dfhdf hd


----------



## google (18. Jan 2009)

Here is google. He is nice. Thanks.


----------



## google (18. Jan 2009)

Here is google. He is nice. Thanks.


----------

